# Hann Kast's 2019 Lawn Journal



## Hann Kast (Mar 15, 2019)

Welcome, all, to my humble lawn. I have a approx 1k yard upfront which is St. Augustine and in the back a 1.2k yard which is mostly St. Augustine with a bit of Bermuda, I think, here and there.

I've been in the house about 1.5 yrs now and kinda neglected the lawn until sometime in January when the lawn bug bit me. I mowed maybe once a month with not too much irrigation prior to that. Front and back were definitely neglected all summer 2018 with perhaps a couple of mows.

This year I mowed at the beginning of February and put down half a prodiamine app in the front along with a half app of milorganite (don't ask me why so soon on the milorganite, I got ahead of myself.) In the back since I had more weeds popping up so I put down a granule form of pre-emergent with some post-emergent my local nursery recommended me.

Didn't do anything until two or three weeks ago when I mowed and my corded mower died on me. It was probably about 10 years old so I ended up ordering an Ego mower which should be arriving later this week so I can start mowing regularly. Finished mowing with my neighbor's mower and took soil samples in the front to send out to the A&M extension office so I should be receiving those results real soon and spot sprayed the backyard with some post-emergent I picked up at Lowe's.

Today I applied the second split app of prodiamine in the front along with a low rate app of Celsius. In the back I applied a full app of Prodiamine along with a high rate app of Celsius.

Hopefully you're able to tell how my lawn currently stands from the pictures. My concerns are how patchy it is in certain areas like how it's very thin in the front as well as that bare patch near the tree on the right side of my driveway. In addition, there seems to be a lot of leaves at the base of my front and back lawn. I purchased the Green works electric dethatcher but haven't used it yet and also got the high-lift blade for the mower so I'm hoping I'll be able to pull up and bag most of those leaves. Was also considering mechanically core-aerating at the end of April following my use of the dethatcher.

Looking forward to your comments and tips on how to get my lawn in the best possible shape!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome man! Looking forward to this. Journal away and have a GREEN summer!


----------



## Alf187 (Mar 15, 2019)

Glad to see another San Antonian on here, will be following your Journal. What side of town are you at?


----------



## Hann Kast (Mar 15, 2019)

That's great to hear! I'll be updating the journal this weekend, hopefully, when I break out my new Ego mower and putting down a Milo app. I'm on the NW side.


----------

